# *British Women Have Bad Hair*



## chesswarsnow (May 1, 2011)

Sorry bout that,


1. Watching the re-run of the Royal Wedding, and can't help but notice just how bad the hair of the British women folk are.
2. Its stringy, course, bleached out, bad cuts, weird curls, un-even lengths, pasted down flat, curly, with straight parts, etc.
3. Anyone else notice?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## blastoff (May 4, 2011)

The hair keeps folks from noticing their creatively misaligned and otherwise crooked teeth.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2011)

Does the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## alexa (May 4, 2011)

blastoff said:


> The hair keeps folks from noticing their creatively misaligned and otherwise crooked teeth.



An American friend told me that one.  UK bad dentistry US fat.  Our teeth have got sorted and most people's are fine now....but we are becoming much fatter as a nation.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 4, 2011)

How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







blastoff said:


> The hair keeps folks from noticing their creatively misaligned and otherwise crooked teeth.






1. I was wondering if anyone else would say that.
2. I think their teeth are a little bit better now, they drink more milk I suppose.
3. But their hair is like a *rats nest*.

Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,





rightwinger said:


> Does the carpet match the drapes?





1. Say what???



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You really are embarrassingly stupid.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






alexa said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > The hair keeps folks from noticing their creatively misaligned and otherwise crooked teeth.
> ...






1. I think you are right, we have far more fat people.
2. You can still live a long healthy life with crooked teeth.
3. But being fat, its a killer.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## FuelRod (May 4, 2011)

Her hair looks just fine to me


----------



## uscitizen (May 4, 2011)

I have to worry a bit about guys who watch the royal wedding and comment on bad hair....


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Skull Pilot said:


> How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?






1. I'm guessing about 50 million American men watched.
2. You missed it?
3. I bet you just moved out of mamma's basement and found that new cave with WI-fi, you always wanted, cheaper rent, and no one cares where you fling your dirty underwear.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. So whats your problem, your hair like a *rats nest* too?
2. Funny you would say something.
3. I have seen lots of women in California who use a tad too much bleach, yeah that'll do it.
4. *Rats Nest* heaven.
5. They get those fake tits so you don't notice the *rats nest* hair.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## uscitizen (May 4, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?



Ohh I am sure there were some pussy whipped ones that had to sit thru it and wish they could see more leg or cleavage.

But to actually comment on their bad hair!
Duh Gayz fer sure.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2011)

Consiering the stuff that CWN has been saying, I'm guessing he's not one of those henpecked husbands who were forced to watch the wedding.

He watched it because he LIKED it.  Besides, he apparently got a chance to wear that new chiffon gown he's bought.


----------



## uscitizen (May 4, 2011)

CWN still has his cherry would by my expectation.

I think I know CWN from another board actually.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweetie, 

1. My problem is your ridiculously ignorant posts. 
2. You are one of the most clueless posters on the board. 
3. My hair is not your business. 
4. Unless you look like a Hollywood A Lister, I suggest you keep your ignorance to yourself. 

Fuck off
Lady Girl of California


----------



## MaggieMae (May 4, 2011)

From what I saw of the ceremony, it was a huge hat competition. Who noticed the hair?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2011)

California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Good to know, Cali Twit.  You think that good looks and money can compensate for being totally stupid.

Or.........is it that you want stupidity taken away from the ugly and poor?


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > chesswarsnow said:
> ...




Fuck off telling me what I think, you moronic short assed idiot.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,



1. You people are some funny internet dweebs.
2. I happen to not be gay, but I do like to see *The Royals*.
3. I like seeing people of taste, not some redneck hicks from California.
4. With bleached out hair, who get offended when some one points and laughs at them!
5. Or whiskey drinking boozers in bars in west Texas, pouring drinks and listening to sob stories, about how their *Old lady done run off wit anoder guy*.
6. Or get some quick action from some drunken women, who's loose as hell, you need to tie a two by four to your ass to prevent from falling in.
7. Yeah I can get raunchy too,..LOL!!!!
8. Anyway, back on topic, maybe they wear all those hats to cover up the bad hair eh?
9. They don't work, because you can still see this stringy stuff coming out from the sides and stuff, its bad.
10. I am very observant, thats why I get the *big bucks* here.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







uscitizen said:


> CWN still has his cherry would by my expectation.
> 
> I think I know CWN from another board actually.






1. Cherry?
2. Not hardly.
3. You must be hard up to ask?
4. I have been on a helluva lot of board's though, just google my *Renowned* user ID.
5. I am all over the place.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## AllieBaba (May 4, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?


 
How many men who aren't gay, or at least bi, attended the royal wedding???


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> From what I saw of the ceremony, it was a huge hat competition. Who noticed the hair?



That's exactly what I was thinking.  I watched a lot of the royal wedding live (4 a.m. here) and the hats dominated everything:












And some of those were HATS!!!!   I don't recall seeing any unusual hair.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Foxfyre said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > From what I saw of the ceremony, it was a huge hat competition. Who noticed the hair?
> ...





1. The *Royals* all looked great, their hair was nice, at least what you could see.
2. They tortured it back in a bun a lot.
3. But when they did interviews on the streets, thats when you saw the average public hair, and was it a mess!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Foxfyre (May 4, 2011)

Perhaps any 'bad hair' in the crowd was due to the fact that so many had staked out a place to watch the procession and then camped there all night to protect it.  I imagine a hair do in any country would suffer in similar circumstances.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Foxfyre said:


> Perhaps any 'bad hair' in the crowd was due to the fact that so many had staked out a place to watch the procession and then camped there all night to protect it.  I imagine a hair do in any country would suffer in similar circumstances.






1. Stop trying to kill my rant.
2. Move along folks nothing to see here.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bambu (May 4, 2011)

The crowd had camped out for days...where would they wash their hair?

Answer:  nowhere.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 4, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?



I watched it cause I think the Queen is HOT.  I get a boner every time I see her.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 4, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






bambu said:


> The crowd had camped out for days...where would they wash their hair?
> 
> Answer:  nowhere.





1. Now we gotta *newbie* throwing water on my rant.
2. Look *newbie* go throw water on some one else's thread!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 5, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I moved out when I was 17 and have been paying my own way ever since.  And I'm guessing there are about 50 million gay men in the US.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 5, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Skull Pilot said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...








1. Low brow people don't like *The Royals*, guess that would be you, *cave man*.
2. Anyway, I stand behind my comment of British women having bad hair.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2011)

California Girl said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



1. He's apparently 
2. not embarrassed by it 
3. at all.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Consiering the stuff that CWN has been saying, I'm guessing he's not one of those henpecked husbands who were forced to watch the wedding.
> 
> He watched it because he LIKED it.  Besides, he apparently got a chance to wear that new chiffon gown he's bought.



I'm guessing he's not a husband at all. 
1. What
2. self respecting
3. woman
4. would put up
5. with him?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > How many men who aren't gay were watching the royal wedding?
> ...



She was kind of hot in her youth.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and nice teeth.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






Ernie S. said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Consiering the stuff that CWN has been saying, I'm guessing he's not one of those henpecked husbands who were forced to watch the wedding.
> ...






1. What a *whining wuss*, you both are........, and attacking my wife who isn't even here is exactly something a loser would do, I wouldn't expect anything else from a low life loser who serves drinks at a bar to other losers, or rides an ugly bike like that piece of crap, white walls? what a wuss!, yah, you're gay!.
2. If anyone is an embarrassment, its you two losers.
3. LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5. And I bet you both have some bad hair, a *rats nest* may even look good compared to what you have eh?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Ernie S. (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. you'd be the first who knew me to call me a whining wuss.
2. I didn't attack your wife. I expressed doubt that a sane woman would marry you, so I assumed you were alone.
3. I'm very rarely embarrassed. When I have reason to be, I make amends for my actions.
4. LOSER? from you?
5. I happen to have great hair and a whole damned lot of it.


----------



## xsited1 (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Watching the re-run of the Royal Wedding, and can't help but notice just how bad the hair of the British women folk are.
> ...



They're on an island so there's a lot of inbreeding.  What do you expect?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 6, 2011)

Royal wedding? did Flavor Flav get married?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 6, 2011)

After much internet research, I've managed to come up with a photo of Chesswarnow. So who is he to bitch about bad hair?


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







Ernie S. said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. So I would be the first?
2. Wow, did I win something?
3. Stop lying, you and ABS made attacks on my wife to get me mad, you know you did.
4. Thats nothing new for you, its what *cave men* mentality do.
5. Ofcourse you are nearly never embarrassed, your a freaking *cave man*!!!
6. You define *Loser*, so live with it.
7. Sure you have great hair, baldy!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really Sir Flamer of TexASS?  Provide the quote in question where I attack anything other than your gaywad colon jousting sperm drunk ass.

That's right......you can't.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






ABikerSailor said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Who writes your stuff?
2. You channeling Elton John?
3. You always provide bullshit.
4. I would put you on ignore, but its too much work, you ain't even worth the effort.
5. Carry on drunken cave man.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey douchenozzle, you were the one that stated I'd said something derogatory against your old lady.  I'm asking you to prove it asshat.  Oh.......btw.......you won't be able to change it either, as I've already quoted it.


----------



## boedicca (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I doubt that very much.     There are approximately 240M adults in the U.S., with about half being male.

There is no way that 42% of the men in the U.S. got up before the crack of dawn to watch the royal wedding.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,







ABikerSailor said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Just go away, you bother me kid.
2. The more interaction I have with you the less I like you.
3. So just call it quits.
4. I never post in your threads, oh did you have threads?
5. Anyway, Fuck off!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  I'll never go away, deal with it.
2.  Same here, but we all gotta exist on this planet.
3.  No.
4.  Yes, you have posted in threads started by me.
5.  Fuck off ya goddamn pedant, go please purists.

Regards, 

Rav Rob the Warrior Hippie.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 6, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






ABikerSailor said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. Damn Rob, you mean to tell us, you are a hippie and a warrior?
2. You know thats a contradiction right mon?
3. A hippie  is a lover, not a fighter.
4. So you must of been on some heavy acid mon!
5. I can hear you in the battle field, "Hey mon, peace brother, here smoke a joint, die you bastards!"
6. You are one lost mutha mon!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bambu (May 9, 2011)

_ 1. Watching the re-run of the Royal Wedding, and can't help but notice just how bad the hair of the British women folk are.
2. Its stringy, course, bleached out, bad cuts, weird curls, un-even lengths, pasted down flat, curly, with straight parts, etc. 
3. Anyone else notice?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas _

>>>>> >>>>> >>>>>

Dissing straight parts?

Ooo them's fighting words.


----------



## bambu (May 9, 2011)

British Women's hair...on display at Royal wedding English village 'street' party;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b4ZwupB_vU]YouTube - Cookham Dean Royal Wedding street Party[/ame]

_* Cookham Dean Royal Wedding street Party *_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6DwAx1-9Bs&NR=1]YouTube - Royal Wedding Day Street Party Hitchin[/ame]

_*Royal Wedding Day Street Party Hitchin *_


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Yes.  I served 20 years in the U.S. Navy through 4 war zones.  I'm a warrior.  But, because I'm also a Taoist, I also understand the value of watching grass grow.
2.  No.  It's not a contradiction.  The greatest value a warrior has is peace.
3.  A hippie isn't necessarily a lover.  Remember the protests against Viet Nam?
4.  Never had acid.  Wish I did.
5.  Nope, never take joy in the death of another human being.  Even Bin Laden.
6.  Nope................See number 1.  Taoist means I study the Way, so I never get lost.

Regards, Sir Flamer of TexASS.

Rav Rob, the Warrior Hippie.


----------

